# Solaris 10 x86 installed on VMware 6.0 - error installing vmware tools



## sukkubus (Feb 28, 2008)

hi im a newbie in solaris.. i hope you guys can help me.

i successfully installed solaris 10 x86 on vmware 6.0 but i failed to continue installing the vmware tools because i didn't know the exact location of the xorg modules

here is the screenshot of the error message:










i checked solaris and vmware's steps on installing the vmware tools for solaris but what is stated is to just press enter to accept the default directories indicated in the questions. so i just pressed enter to accept the /usr/lib/xorg/modules but it says that the path doesn't exist.

i checked other articles but their recommendation for the exact location also didn't work.

as what i've read in my research, /usr/lib/xorg/modules is the path links to drivers and the X server modules used by the X server enables use of graphics cards.

i hope you guys can tell me the exact directory location of the xorg modules. i appreciate anyone who can help me with this issue and thanks for the time


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried Solaris 10 in Parallels and couldn't get it to connect through the VM network bridge.


----------



## John A (Feb 29, 2008)

You might want to try a variation such as /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules. In any case, it's most likely on your system -- have you tried searching for the folder yet?


----------



## sukkubus (Feb 28, 2008)

hi John A, thanks for reply. yes, I've tried what you indicated but the issue still occurs. I tried searching the possible folders and of course - trial and error which folder is the right one that contains the xorg modules.










in that screenshot, the installer is trying to copy the vmware_drv.so but since I entered the wrong path, error occurred.

I have also read in vmware site about these:

=====================================================
Solaris 10 Operating System for x86 Platforms 
This section contains product support, installation instructions, and known issues for the Solaris 10 Operating System for x86 platforms operating system.
Support 
32-Bit Version
This guest operating system is supported on the following VMware products: 
• VMware Workstation 5.5.3, 5.5.4, 5.5.5, 6.0, 6.0.1, 6.0.2
Solaris 10 1/06 (Update 1) on Workstation 5.5.3, 5.5.4, 5.5.5, 6.0, 6.0.1, 6.0.2
Experimental support for Solaris 10 6/06 (Update 2) on Workstation 5.5.3
Solaris 10 6/06 (Update 2) on Workstation 5.5.4, 5.5.5, 6.0, 6.0.1, 6.0.2
Experimental support for Solaris 10 11/06 (Update 3) on Workstation 6.0, 6.0.1, 6.0.2
Experimental support for 2-way Virtual SMP on Workstation 5.5, 5.5.1, 5.5.2, 5.5.3, 5.5.4, 5.5.5, 6.0, 6.0.1, 6.0.2

• VMware ACE 1.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2, 1.0.3, 1.0.4, 2.0, 2.0.1, 2.0.2

• VMware ESX Server 3.0, 3.0.1, 3.0.2, 3.5
Solaris 10 1/06 (Update 1) supported on ESX Server 3.0, 3.0.1, 3.0.2, 3.5
Solaris 10 6/06 (Update 2) supported on ESX Server 3.0, 3.0.1, 3.0.2, 3.5
Solaris 10 11/06 (Update 3) supported on ESX Server 3.0, 3.0.1, 3.0.2, 3.5
*Solaris 10 8/07 (Update 4) supported on ESX Server 3.0.1, 3.0.2, 3.5*
Virtual SMP supported

• VMware Fusion 1.0, 1.1, 1.1.1
Solaris 10 11/06 (Update 3) supported on Fusion 1.0, 1.1, 1.1.1

This guest operating system has experimental support on the following VMware products: 
• VMware Workstation 4.5.2, 4.5.3, 5.0, 5.5, 5.5.1, 5.5.2
Experimental support for Solaris 10 1/06 (Update 1) on Workstation 5.5.2

• VMware Server 1.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2, 1.0.3, 1.0.4
Experimental support for Solaris 10 1/06 (Update 1) on VMware Server 1.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2, 1.0.3, 1.0.4
Experimental support for Solaris 10 6/06 (Update 2) on VMware Server 1.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2, 1.0.3, 1.0.4
Experimental support for 2-way Virtual SMP on VMware Server 1.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2, 1.0.3, 1.0.4

• VMware GSX Server 3.1, 3.2, 3.2.1

Note The VMware Tools package for Solaris guest operating systems exists only for ESX Server 3, and supports only Solaris 10 1/06 (Update 1) and Solaris 10 6/06 (Update 2). Support for VMware Tools in Solaris 10 prior to Solaris 10 1/06 is experimental.
==============================================================

I am using Solaris 10 08/07 x86 on VMware 6.0. So does the above mean that VMware Tools is not available for Solaris 10 08/07 on VMware 6.0? Does this also mean that Solaris 10 08/07 is only compatible with VMWare ESX Server?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## sukkubus (Feb 28, 2008)

hi John A, i tried to install VMware 6.0.2 and tried to install the VMware tools on my Solaris 10 08/07 image and it worked successfully... the xorg modules directory location was not asked during the installation.. I was directed immediately to the display resolution... 

but i still wonder why version 6.0 has errors installing vmware tools


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi sukkubus,

Welcome to TSG!

Most likely version VMWare 6.0.2 exists with a bug fix for the reason that version 6.0 does not install properly.

-- Tom


----------

